# probleme sur Ipad et iphone IOS6



## Frederick44 (20 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,depuis la mise a jour j'ai un soucis au niveau d'un forum ou sur le tchat les phrases n'apparaisses plus en instantané,désormais je doit actualisé pour que ma phrase apparaisse sur le tchat. je participa a plusieurs forum seul un a ce problème.

quelqu'un a t'il rencontré ce soucis?

je précise sur Ipad 2 et Iphone 4


----------

